# Some sanity returns to my invert life.. a puppy!



## hysteresis (Mar 21, 2021)

The love of our life. Miss Coco Chanel.

As of today, 10 weeks and 13.6 pounds. Probably an 80 pound dog one day.

Shes a rottie x shepherd cross (maybe a bit of lab).


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 21, 2021)

@Little MantisI know you're a dog lover.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 24, 2021)

She's so cute!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 25, 2021)

very nice puppy!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 30, 2021)

Awww, what a cute little puppy you have


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 30, 2021)

Little Mantis said:


> Awww, what a cute little puppy you have


Sharp teeth, bites everything. Even worse, she feels she is entitled to bite it. Haha.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 31, 2021)

"bites everything' that is a puppies thing. little sharp puppy teeth Her nose has 2 colors, I like it. Never seen it before.


----------

